# The Only Rap Song I like...Is it any good?



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Heard this song back in the 90's and thought it was an excellent remix...I normally dont like rap however i think they did an awesome job on this.

Its a Bee Gee remix so Bee Gee haters beware because you might not like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my4joOaA8IY


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't like any of the rap they continually try to force feed you in the media. (same with the rock too...).
I liked Michael Franti's Hiphoprisy though.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yr0rlLtC-mI
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CgotCUtMo
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5J_qadIwM60

As far as "Is it any good?" If you like it, isn't it good by definition? Not for me, I don't like it.
It's all subjective...unless you were talking about Billy Ray Cyrus...the dictionary definition of teh sux0rz.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its fun to dance to. But you dont have to ask if its good...if you like it, its good.
The video on the other hand is terrible


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nothing beats these:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWPX5nr6esM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOSOpjIR22o


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

How about this one...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=o8A0rhVG91U

This song and video resuscitated Aerosmith's career and made rap accessible to people (white folk) who wouldn't have normally listened to it. Truly brilliant, in my opinion.

+1 on Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy. Michael Franti wrote some of the most articulate and meaningful rap ever written.

http://ca.youtube.com/results?search_query=Disposable+Heroes+of+Hiphoprisy&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=

The music he has recorded with his band, Spearhead, is equally good and also crosses a variety of musical genres.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=FqWloVa51DE&feature=related

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=CszG_bR35Mw&feature=related

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVulmpkw4E&feature=related

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SRDk5cmpUOM

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rw1wV8f5Qw&feature=related

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=5C0fr4O_Svs&feature=related


And for something very melodious and poetic, have a listen to some MC Solaar (have a look at a variety of the videos to get a good picture of him as an artist). 

http://ca.youtube.com/results?search_query=mc+solaar&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

It's believed that Rapture by Blondie was the first song with a rap section. It's the only one I can tolerate.
Nothin' wrong with the rap concept, I just don't find listening to anger, violence or putting down women as what I'd call entertaining.
I'm not trying to spark a huge debate. It's all been said before.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

The only rap that seems to appeal to me is the ocassional song by Tone Loc.
Other than that none of the hip hop/rap stuff has any appeal what so ever.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> +1 on Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy. Michael Franti wrote some of the most articulate and meaningful rap ever written.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/results?search_query=Disposable+Heroes+of+Hiphoprisy&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=


Plus Charlie Hunter simultaneously playing guitar and bass on his custom 8-string Novak...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Gunny said:


> It's believed that Rapture by Blondie was the first song with a rap section. It's the only one I can tolerate.
> Nothin' wrong with the rap concept, I just don't find listening to anger, violence or putting down women as what I'd call entertaining.
> I'm not trying to spark a huge debate. It's all been said before.


I find that hard to believe when there were already well-established hip hop artists in the 70s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kool_DJ_Herc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandmaster_Flash_&_the_Furious_Five

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrika_Bambaattaa

Besides...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=vsOmvSlPuys


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Plus Charlie Hunter simultaneously playing guitar and bass on his custom 8-string Novak...


That's one mighty intimidating instrument.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> That's one mighty intimidating instrument.


You should see him play it. Both his thumbs handle the bottom 3 strings and play the bass parts, while his fingers simultaneously navigate the upper five strings and play guitar parts.

He's definitely got a Roland Kirk of the guitar thing going on.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

...didn't the whole thing come from Jamaican dub anyway? Where is the line drawn between dub and rap? (Is the story about the origin of dub when a DJ played the wrong mix without the vocal true?)


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> ...didn't the whole thing come from Jamaican dub anyway? Where is the line drawn between dub and rap? (Is the story about the origin of dub when a DJ played the wrong mix without the vocal true?)


There are a few different theories. Personally I like the one that says Muhammed Ali invented it in his rhyming boasts at pre-fight press conferences.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> There are a few different theories. Personally I like the one that says Muhammed Ali invented it in his rhyming boasts at pre-fight press conferences.


Yes, it's probably that and more. For example, there are recordings of blues songs were being rapped in the 20's and 30's. There's also the fact that hip hop is a form of spoken word poetry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapping

Given that the original hip hop artists were professional DJs, it's to be expected that they had a variety of influences.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Yes, it's probably all that and more. For example, there are recordings of blues songs were being rapped in the 20's and 30's. There's also the fact that hip hop is a form of spoken word poetry.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapping
> 
> The fact is that the original hip hop artists knew quite a lot about music since they were professional DJs, so it's only natural that hip hop had a variety of influences.


So it's also related to the whole turtleneck, glasses and goatee beat poetry thing too? That's just as precious as this Hidden gay life of macho hip hop stars.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> You should see him play it. Both his thumbs handle the bottom 3 strings and play the bass parts, while his fingers simultaneously navigate the upper five strings and play guitar parts.
> 
> He's definitely got a Roland Kirk of the guitar thing going on.


No kidding, I just did a youtube search for him and that is awesome.
Here's one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1-Ic_Mk5D4
Who is he? Does he have absolutely huge hands? That fretboard looks like it should dwarf the player, but he seems to be 'just' playing it. 
I've heard bands with less going on in the mix...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really don't like almost ALL of the rap I have heard. For some reason there are a couple of tracks by Will Smith that are listenable to me. That's about it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I like a lot of rap from ealry stuff like Grandmaster Flash right up to Public Enemy, Beastie Boys, the Roots, El-p, Fugees, Wu-tang Clan, Digable Planets, etc. etc. 

The song in the OP is ok, the people on the dancefloor part is a bit cheesy. 
Here's a better one that uses the same sample:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sRVYcKxfQP0


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> So it's also related to the whole turtleneck, glasses and goatee beat poetry thing too? That's just as precious as this Hidden gay life of macho hip hop stars.


Oh, now you're just being antagonistic for the sake of being so. Remember, you recommended Disposable of Heroes of Hypocrisy , which is essentially spoken word poetry (oh, the irony). Besides, you should know that not all spoken word is beat poetry. 

Speaking of 'rap' and beat poetry...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlJWIKvapzA


----------



## 2Three (May 14, 2008)

I don't like any rap music. Period


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

hoser said:


> I like a lot of rap from ealry stuff like Grandmaster Flash right up to Public Enemy, Beastie Boys, the Roots, El-p, Fugees, Wu-tang Clan, Digable Planets, etc. etc.
> 
> The song in the OP is ok, the people on the dancefloor part is a bit cheesy.
> Here's a better one that uses the same sample:
> ...


Ever heard any of the songs that he recorded in his first language, Haitian Creole?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e3AKZQRsgvE

(He's obviously going for a bit of an MC Solaar vibe there).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Oh, now you're just being antagonistic for the sake of being so. Remember, you recommended Disposable of Heroes of Hypocrisy , which is essentially spoken word poetry (oh, the irony). Besides, you should know that not all spoken word is beat poetry.
> Speaking of 'rap' and beat poetry...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlJWIKvapzA


Not antagonistic, sorry if it seemed like it. I just got this flash of Mike Myers and it seemed funny...the antithesis of the whole macho hip hop thing...paired with the little coffee houses and skinny jazzers...I thought it was funny.
What was the name of the English guy that did the punk/new wave poetry thing in the 70s? Some of his stuff was kinda interesting--I'm sure he hung out with Billy Bragg...?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not a fan of rap at all but I kind of like "Cowboy Troy".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMPXJKxTnWE&feature=related


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Not antagonistic, sorry if it seemed like it. I just got this flash of Mike Myers and it seemed funny...the antithesis of the whole macho hip hop thing...paired with the little coffee houses and skinny jazzers...I thought it was funny.
> What was the name of the English guy that did the punk/new wave poetry thing in the 70s? Some of his stuff was kinda interesting--I'm sure he hung out with Billy Bragg...?


John Cooper Clarke?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Cooper_Clarke

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q= john cooper clarke&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm not a fan of rap at all but I kind of like "Cowboy Troy".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMPXJKxTnWE&feature=related


Reminds of the old joke, "What do you get when you mix country and rap? Crap!"...but that wasn't half bad, actually.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> John Cooper Clarke?


That's it! I knew it was triple barrel but couldn't get my brain round it. I kinda liked him...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> That's it! I knew it was triple barrel but couldn't get my brain round it. I kinda liked him...


The name escaped me, too. So, I had to look it up. 

When I was in junior high, a kid in my class tried to pass off one of his poems as one of his own. The kids laughed hard, but the teacher didn't appreciate the subterfuge. You should have seen her face when the same kid handed in 'Farewell Nova Scotia' as his next assignment. LOL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gunny said:


> *It's believed that Rapture by Blondie was the first song with a rap section. It's the only one I can tolerate.*Nothin' wrong with the rap concept, I just don't find listening to anger, violence or putting down women as what I'd call entertaining.
> I'm not trying to spark a huge debate. It's all been said before.


I'd buy that, even if its not "technically" accurate. It was the song that exposed many more people to rap than ever before.

Kind of like 2 handed tapping was around before EVH, but he broke it through to the masses and often gets credit for it.
Sometimes a dad is such because of the biological act of conception, and sometimes a dad is the one that raised the kid to maturity, even without taking part in the inital conception.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I like the message of this song... its a great beat with a good flow.

its also a sick video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCHV2I_Xog0


----------

